# PC133 - 222 ram showing as PC100 -322??



## nuvolino (Apr 5, 2006)

I purchased some micron ram model number 
16LSDT6464AG13E which states on the label that it is 
512MB SYNCH 133MHz CL2    PC133-222-542-A(z)
and for some reason when i do the system profile check in macos10.3.9
or 10.4.4 is says that it is PC100-322s as the speed 
what is going on?????
i also checked in tech tool pro 4.1.1 too?
it says the same??

any ideas??

by the way my mac is a G4 quicksilver 933 overclocked to 1Ghz and the memory is 1.5 gig (ie 3 x 512)


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

If your model Mac is an older G4 with a 100 MHz front-side bus, then it's going to use the RAM at the same speed.  Usually PC-133 RAM will be backwards compatible, but lately not all of them are anymore since most 100 MHz FSB systems (PC and Mac) aren't made anymore.  The backwards compatibility was available as a transitionary feature for those people that had either a 100 MHz FSB computer or a 133 MHz FSB computer.


----------



## nuvolino (Apr 5, 2006)

no my mac has a PC133 FSB


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

Which model Mac do you have exactly?


----------



## tumbleguts (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes... I do like to follow directions ...and that wasn't very helpful.
(Very funny - nixgeek.)

Hello nuvolino.

Settle down! Don't get your knickers in a knot! This isn't a problem. In fact I have the very same situation - and always have. I have 1.5GB of top-notch 133MHz CL2 Crucial branded RAM (It's the very best!) for my Quicksilver. It cost me an arm and a leg to obtain. In Apple Profiler it too says: PC100-322S!!!. Please bare in mind this is an old and well recognised problem. The Apple Profiler in Mac OS X is notorious for displaying the memory type incorrectly. (And since Techtool gathers its info from Apple Profiler - it too will display it as wrong.) For some reason (which Apple could never fully explain) particular G3 and G4 machines have this problem. *Understand that your memory IS working at the correct specifications - it's just that the System Profiler is displaying the details incorrectly.

If you want a more accurate reading - boot into OS 9.2 and use its Apple Profiler to get the correct details.* (Mine says: PC133 CL2.)


----------



## nuvolino (Apr 6, 2006)

ahhh thankyou tumbleguts i'll do that and get back to you


----------



## nuvolino (Apr 6, 2006)

hey tumbleguts I just checked using the system profiler off the 9.2.2 boot disk and woohooo it says PC133 CL2!   yay my ram is micron (crucial) ram also   thankyou for easing my stress 
by the way is there any app or utility that can see what the ram is in OSX


----------



## Mark34667 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish I had your luck. I recently bought a 512Mb DIMM from Crucial. It was supposed to be CL2, but System Profiler (under OS X) showed it as CL3. When I read the posts above, I got my hopes up, rebooted my iMac under OS 9.2, and checked System Profiler again. It still showed CL3. I guess it really was a CL3.

By the way, Crucial may have good merchandise, but I was not at all impressed with their Customer Support.


----------

